# This Weekend's Menu 11/6 to 11/8



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

Sounds good there HFD.  I am making a pilgramige to the famous Wolfe residence on sunday.  Taking my "Bill's Baked Beans" to his place to watch the Skins game.


----------



## cflatt (Nov 3, 2006)

had a friend go visit the Amish buthcers last weekend. thawing out this 10lber. so tomorrow evening it will be a Bold chuck.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 3, 2006)

My neighbor gave me a piece of grilled backstrap last week..really
tender.  Working all day Saturday, probably won't do much Sunday.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 3, 2006)

Having Ribeyes tonight....don't know about Sat...but pie sounds goood...  Sunday I finally have a night off...doing 6 racks of BBs...some of vac pac and freezee....Brian if you have any leftover Q....PP or chicken..chop it fine and mix it into the egg filling...Good stuff..and happy ann


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sister's wedding Sat. Last ride of the season Sun., it's supposed to snow 
No cooky


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 3, 2006)

Wife going to be out again tonight so it's pizza night,  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=hump.gif]  [smilie=wine.gif] don't know Sat night, mother in law coming over, [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=thumbdown2.gif] and she wants homemade ravioli for sunday


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Wife going to be out again tonight so it's pizza night,  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=hump.gif]  [smilie=wine.gif] don't know Sat night, mother in law coming over, [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=thumbdown2.gif] and she wants homemade ravioli for sunday


I take it she expects you to make it?


----------



## Unity (Nov 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Sister's wedding Sat. Last ride of the season Sun., it's supposed to snow
> No cooky


Wish your sister a happy life and go have yourself a good ride, Puff.   

--John  8) 
(And thaw some of the bbq leftovers in the freezer for after the ride.   )


----------



## Wittdogs B (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, here is tonight's ribeye (sprinkled w/ WRB), along with some garlic mashed taters and some itallian bread.  As usual, forgive the sloppy picture....  






 Now, in the "old days" I would have fired up the gas grill and slapped on the steaks  :roll:   .  However, now that  I am a fully converted believer  I was outside in the dark in 32 degree weather lighting the flipping lump!!!!!  I hate winter-and it's even worse now that I am such a bbq addict!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 4, 2006)

My kinda meal. 

I hope Dave wasn't inside drinking a cold one while you were out in the cold with the lump.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm gonna do a couple of small chuckies tomorrow. Got some Polish sausage getting stuffed tomorrow also!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks good Dave, those mashers look awesome. Do you roast your garlic on the grill or in the oven?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> My kinda meal.
> 
> I hope Dave wasn't inside drinking a cold one while you were out in the cold with the lump.


No I was sleeping...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I made the mistake of making them for her family once before....oh well, just gimmie some alcohol to get through it and I'll be just fine


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> My kinda meal.
> 
> I hope Dave wasn't inside drinking a cold one while you were *out in the cold with the lump.*



Maybe Dave was the lump she's talkin about


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":29m3z2d5]My kinda meal.
> 
> I hope Dave wasn't inside drinking a cold one while you were *out in the cold with the lump.*



Maybe Dave was the lump she's talkin about  [/quote:29m3z2d5]
Now that's funny I don't care who u are...


----------



## Wittdogs B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Looks good *Dave*, those mashers look awesome. Do you roast your garlic on the grill or in the oven?



DAVE?!?!!?   All he did (this time) was buy the steaks!!!   LOL

I didn't roast the garlic yesterday-- I was pressed for time.  Usually I cut off the top and pour a little olive oil, salt, pepper on it and wrap it in foil to roast it (grill or oven).  Then we use it in potatoes, or just spread it onto buttered itallian bread... mmmm.... garlic....

Instead,  I cheated and just minced the garlic and added it into melted butter in a pan on low; then I just dumped the whole thing in once the potatoes were cooked.  First time I've done that, but it turned out good.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John! Alittle frosty in the morning, it's supposed to warm up during the day


----------



## cflatt (Nov 5, 2006)

the Bold chuck is off and pulled, Turned out great. Sooooooo much better buying the meat fresh.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> the Bold chuck is off and pulled, Turned out great. Sooooooo much better buying the meat fresh.



NOW that's how you do a chuck!!!  Great job Curtis!!!  Send me some please!!


----------

